# Betta Fish Cancer?



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Okay, my sister's fish had the weirdest thing. A large lump on his mouth, denying him from eating. He died a week later. Do you know what happened?:-? Was it Cancer?

Also, Watch out for those aquariums with the submarine you can look through. The gunk got trapped in the grate @ the bottom, We couldn't clean it. he died l8tr.:evil:

WATCH OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Betta fish cancer? I'm not sure what betta fish cancer is... in the vaguest part of my memory I remember betta fish cancer as a tumor. 

How large was the lump? What color? My betta's getting it to...however, no change in anything. Worried though, I don't want to lose him.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

The lump was his color - Red. It covered up his mouth so he couldnt eat.It wasn't too big though.
Your probably right about the tumor.
Would a vet Help? How often do you clean his tank?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

A vet for a fish? I never considered that. That... honestly is a big waste of money for me. I wouldn't consider a vet. I clean 50% twice a week. It's already cycled. He has been stressed though, but it'd be easier to refer back to my thread for that. But it seems like they're different symptoms.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmmm....

That's pretty tough.

Maybe its a really bad sore.
Cut Himself Maybe?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Impossible to be a cut. Frankly, it just looks like a pimple. But that easily turns for the worse.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe You should google it?
Probably not.
If he can eat, he should be fine
I'd reacerch it though....


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I always heavily research before I think of asking others. Obviously that hasn't worked, so... 
There have been cases in other threads, but I haven't been able to find them, not even through searches.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmmmm.....

Ill keeep thinking

supefcalifragulisticexpialidocious!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> Also, Watch out for those aquariums with the submarine you can look through. The gunk got trapped in the grate @ the bottom, We couldn't clean it. he died l8tr


I just saw it in my attic and I felt bad for Cosmo. ) :


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Has he gotten better?


----------



## meg01 (Mar 16, 2010)

Go to my posting (lump on betta's head) was it similar? 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=39293

I took my betta to an all fish pet store, they surgically removed the lump (tumor?) 2 weeks ago and now he is better (although he now has to be hand fed daily) the lump seems to be still there somewhat but he is more active than prior to having such removed.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

No, It was more like a bump on my sister's betta. How about you Xxabc?


----------

